# Portage lakes open yet?



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone been out by portage lakes been wondering if it has opened up at all yet 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

i live real close i drive by today and check again. but i drove by yesterday and long was almost completely open still ice on the end by t's bait but u might be able to get a boat out there. north shores were open about 5-10 feet off but the bridge on main had ice on both sides. ill try to take a drive around all of them today and let you know. which lake are u interested in fishing?


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Mostly the the bone yard and Turkey foot wanted to get out and run the boat a little

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yea long is out best bet to get the boats wet this weekend.


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Where's the ramp for long lake at 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Rondy said:


> Where's the ramp for long lake at
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Cove road off Manchester. Be careful it is only dirt gravel and very soft this time of year.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

From Portage Lakes Dr. all of North looked open except for a couple of corners. North half of East was still covered but the south end looked open. Almost all of Long looked ice covered. Didn't see the very north end.


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

North reservoir is completely open, long lake is about half iced over. Turkeyfoot looked open, only saw a little ice. Nimi was ice yesterday so I don't imagine that's changed.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Here is my portage lakes updates

Long lake. Open form the Manchester rd spillway to main lake. Main lake still has ice with all canals open also out to main lake. Launch at Cove rd open.

North- Ramp is open. Ice flow out from ramp but it will be gone soon. most of the lake is open but the back of some coves are light ice.

Turkeyfoot- Old state park iced up thru channel to Bridge at 619. It is opening up but no ramp there this weekend.

East Res- half open form clock tower to Miller lake. Still iced up pretty good. 

West-from what I could see iced over but breaking.

Springfield is open behind Police station but half lake still has ice.

This is all I have form yesterdays trip. Please feel free to update any breaking (pun intended) information on our lakes.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks again for the update Bassbully! Keep em coming!


----------



## Muskieguy (Jul 3, 2012)

Is nimi still iced


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

Nimi is 40% open. North and West shores open. East and South still iced up, but not safe. That said I did fish on the ice at Nimi this morning and did well on gills and crappie. The Cove by the boat ramp C -4 is safe if you plank on. Still around 6" of ice. Don't know what this afternoon sun will do to it though. I left at noon.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Nimisila C-1 is open, but ice around the extreme northern edges of the shore. 
Campground is open out to about 30' didn't check main street ramp or c5

Drew on his S4

LMB: PB: 13"
Crappie: PB: 9"


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll be checking out the lakes this afternoon to see where I'll be fishing tomorrow, will report later with updates.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Just went by North... its almost fully open besides SW corner. There were 3 boats out taking advantage of the open water already.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Good to hear, a buddy of mine and I will be yaking tomorrow trying to find the crappie.


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

How's c5?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Any report on Nimisila? Are they thawed out?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Far north end still iced. Middle section was open, saw a couple guys out. Looks like one of the ramps was open. Didn't go around the whole lake, just made a few casts from one of my west end spots. Definitely hitting it tomorrow.


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

Can anyone let me know what the boat ramp at C-4 looks like. Friday I got some nice crappie on the ice there and was wondering if today or tomorrow I could plank on there again? Thanks.


----------



## slabslayerjoel (Mar 20, 2014)

Nimi is almost all opened up. C -4 boat launch is just skim ice from last night mostly. North end open and launch able, only the cove to the right of the ramp is iced over, and I ice fished it today!! Only 1 dink Gill about 3". Still, can't believe you can walk on ice on a lake in March 24 th in Ohio!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Any Long updates?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Any Long updates?


Will try to get you one Friday when I'm out that way. She was breaking up nice but after the cold and snow ..who knows?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks man. Appreciate it. I'd expect it to still be mostly ice covered with the cold temps we have been having


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

You can get your blind with no problems on Long now I shock em... only 2 small patches left on it. one around the island by T's, and one out at mid-lake.
East rez is still locked up from Keifer Marine to Ron's and out to the point and some on the other side of the S main St bridge... rest of lake is open.
North and Hower have no ice at all.
I havent seen much of the main chain, but bay by the Harbor Inn is still solid.


----------



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

How is turkey foot ice looking?


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone been out on nimi for crappie lately? Wondering if they have moved in yet? May try north end tomorrow mid day with the new boat


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Buckzye. Got the blind out on Sunday


----------

